# zahlen vs. bezahlen



## Vilaplana

¿Qué diferencia hay entre los verbos "zahlen" und "bezahlen"?
Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

hola,

en términos coloquiales, ninguna diferencia, diría. _Zahlen _(trans.!) deriva de _zählen _(contar, en el sentido de _berechnen_) y tiene más uso en el cotidiano: (_ich möchte_) _zahlen_! 

_Bezahlen_, además de poder usarse coloquialmente, es mucho más preciso, creo yo: _zahlen _necesita ser verbo transitivo para tener el significado de_ bezahlen_, mientras este último es ya transitivo (en mayor grado por el prefijo _be_-). 

Intuyo, sin embargo, que _be-zahlen _derive de _zählen_. Es decir: _zählen _> _zahlen_ (intrans.) > _be-zahlen_ (trans). La diferencia que tal vez buscas estaría, entonces, en el prefijo _be_- que, en efecto, transitiviza verbos intransitivos, por ejemplo _wohnen_, _be-wohnen_. Además de "transitivizar a _zahlen_", digamos, _be_- expresa un objetivo (_Ziel_), un acto (_Tun_) y un contacto (como el prefijo _an_): tres elementos que hacen (mucho) más precisa la acción del castellano "pagar".


----------



## MedicenSaraTomate

Yo siempre he escuchado que bezahlen lo usan más como el verbo "pagar". Pero no me extraña que cause confusión hay varios verbos con ese "be" adelante que muchas veces cambian totalmente el significado del verbo...


----------



## lieselotte

Hola,
solo un pequeño comentario en relación con este Thread: 

zahlen / bezahlen se suele utilizar para pagar. 
Por ejemplo en una taverna, cuando pides la cuenta, se dice "Zahlen bitte" o cuando pagas una Factura entonces es "eine Rechnung bezahlen". 

Pero ojo: zahlen / bezahlen tambien se puede emplear como vengarse. 
Por ejemplo:
Das wird er mir noch bezahlen - Me lo pagara (venganza) 
Dafür wird er zahlen - Ya pagará por ello. (venganza)

Saludos


----------



## Vilaplana

Muy buena puntualización la tuya.
Gracias.


----------



## rikardovn

entonces, tanto la expresión "Ich würde gerne bezahlen" como "Ich möchte bitte zahlen" son correctas, cierto?


----------



## osa_menor

rikardovn said:


> entonces, tanto la expresión "Ich würde gerne bezahlen" como "Ich möchte bitte zahlen" son correctas, cierto?


Sí, son ambas correctas. Yo ,personalmente, uso en un restaurante la segunda. La primera usaría por ejemplo en los grandes almacenes en busca de la caja.

Un saludo.


----------

